# Prettiest Nail Polish Bottle?



## flipshawtii (Jul 31, 2010)

Every brand had a different bottle for their nail collection.

I like the Wet &amp; Wild bottles. It's so slim I can fit a good 7 in a size 5 shoebox width wise. I like Sally Hansen's brushes as well because of the flatness.

*Which bottle design do you find the most appealing?*


----------



## Lucy (Jul 31, 2010)

hands down the paul and joe polishes are GORGEOUS.








all the paul and joe packaging is super pretty actually. i just love the look of these bottles.


----------



## lolaB (Jul 31, 2010)

^^I agree

Also, Anna Sui






Etude






Jill Stuart


----------



## Vidia the Pixie (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow those Anna Sui bottles are gorgeous.


----------



## Marsha! (Jul 31, 2010)

Now I want to nail polish shop again already! LOL


----------



## flipshawtii (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow! Jill Stewart is very gorgeous!


----------



## doctordonna (Aug 1, 2010)

Nfu-oh has gorgeous bottles too; looks like a corset and gown


----------



## Lucy (Aug 1, 2010)

i forgot anna sui!! they are gorgeous bottles.


----------

